# Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM ET



## ZÆ

<TABLE height=100 width=600 border=1><TBODY><TR align=center><TD>**</TD><TD></B></TD></TR><TR align=center><TD>*New Jersey Nets*</TD><TD>*Seattle SuperSonics*</TD></TR><TR align=center><TD>*5-3*
First, Atlantic
Complete Standings
</TD><TD>*4-6*
Fourth, Northwest
Complete Standings</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TH colSpan=2>*Game 10*</TH></TR><TR align=center><TH colSpan=2>*Monday, November 20, 2006; 10:00 PM EST*</TH></TR><TR align=center><TH colSpan=2>*KeyArena - Seattle, WA*</TH></TR><TR align=center><TD>*Television Coverage*
(Pre-Game: 9:30PM)
</TD><TD>* - *</TD></TR><TR align=center><TD>*Radio Coverage*
(Pre-Game 9:50PM)
</TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*SEASON SERIES: 0-1 - Seattle SuperSonics*

*Coaching Match-up*
 - 
*Lawrence Frank* - *Bob Hill*

*Team Match-up*



<b><a href="http://www.nba.com/nets/roster/" target="_blank">Nets roster</a> - <a href="http://www.nba.com/sonics/roster/" target="_blank">SuperSonics roster</a></b>

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" height="100" width="300"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#06143f"><td colspan="6" class="stathead"><font color="navy"><b>Nets 2006-07 Team Leaders</b></font></td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td>STAT</td><td>PLAYER</td><td align="right">AVG</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>PPG</td><td><b>Vince Carter</b></td><td align="right">27.6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>RPG</td><td><b>Jason Kidd</b></td><td align="right">8.2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>APG</td><td><b>Jason Kidd</b></td><td align="right">8.6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>SPG</td><td><b>Jason Kidd</b></td><td align="right">1.6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>BPG</td><td><b>Bostjan Nachbar</b></td><td align="right">0.8</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" height="100" width="300"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#061642"><td colspan="6" class="stathead"><font color="yellowgreen"><b>SuperSonics 2006-07 Team Leaders</b></font></td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td>STAT</td><td>PLAYER</td><td align="right">AVG</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>PPG</td><td><b>Ray Allen</b></td><td align="right">26.5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>RPG</td><td><b>Chris Wilcox</b></td><td align="right">9.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>APG</td><td><b>Luke Ridnour</b></td><td align="right">6.5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>SPG</td><td><b>Ray Allen</b></td><td align="right">1.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>BPG</td><td><b>Nick Collison</b></td><td align="right">0.9</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Key Match-up*
<TABLE height=100 width=600 bgColor=black border=1><TBODY><TR align=center><TD>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR align=center><TD>*Vince Carter*</TH><TD>*Ray Allen*</TD></TR><TR align=center><TH colSpan=2>*Stats*</TD><TR align=center><TD>PPG - 28.8</TD><TD>PPG - 25.8</TD></TR><TR align=center><TD>RPG - 5.8</TD><TD>RPG - 3.4</TD></TR><TR align=center><TD>APG - 4.0</TD><TD>APG - 3.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE height=100 width=600 bgColor=black border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Game 10 -- November 20, 2006

*Nets (5-3)* vs *SuperSonics (4-6)*​ 
*Aurelino's*
*Keys to the Game:*

1) A good start: The Nets begin their west-coast swing against a team that dominated them offensively at home, and they need to ensure that the game isn't lost in the first 12 minutes. It is important that the Nets string together some quality possessions on both ends of the floor early on. They cannot afford to be down by double digits in the first quarter against a team like Seattle on the road.

2) Adjustments on both ends: After having seen the good job that Antoine Wright did guarding Michael Redd, it would seem more appropriate to let him guard Ray Allen for most of the game. This will allow Kidd to guard Ridnour who was in large part responsible for his team's victory against the Nets last week. The problem with Carter in the lineup is that there's no one he can guard on the Sonics. It might be a bit crazy, but I'd put Krstic on Lewis, Collins on Wilcox and Carter on Petro!

Also, since Seattle's bench does not have much fire- power it would also serve the Nets well to attack the rim, or post up Carter and Kidd to try to get their starting unit in foul trouble.

They also had successs with their pick-and-roll with Krstic and Kidd/Carter but didn't use it enough in their
last meeting.

3) Defensive rebounding: The Sonics had 20 offensive rebounds when these two teams last met, and it was one of the main reasons why the Nets lost despite shooting more than 50% from the field. This is completely unacceptable since defensive rebounding has been their forte for the last few years. Even when they do give up an offensive board, it is important to not try to overcompensate on help D and give up wide-open shots because the recovery is not there.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


Score Prediction Game: Nets vs Sonicss--11.20.06
For the latest news and information on the game check out NetsDaily.
uCash Sportsbook Rules


----------



## ZÆ

I know the stats are messed up and everything but I figured I'd put it up because I'll be getting home late tonight. I'll update everything when I can.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

time to get revenge!


----------



## GM3

They always burn us with their 3pt shooting defending that is a big key.

If we have RJ back by then I'll put my cash on the Nets.


----------



## theKidd-5

PAYBACKS A *****! 
btw SuperSonics 2006-07 Team Leaders are wrong. lol


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nets better win this one, or else no pumpkin pie will be served next Thanksgiving!


----------



## ravor44

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Payback! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

no way the nets won this one
look for seattle's big 3 to have there way with the nets
i'm not even expectin vince to have a good game or jason kidd to be anyway near a triple double


----------



## ghoti

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

The Nets outplayed this team for three quarters.

Too bad about that other one.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Vinsane said:



> no way the nets won this one
> look for seattle's big 3 to have there way with the nets
> i'm not even expectin vince to have a good game or jason kidd to be anyway near a triple double


you always seem to contradict your username...
anyway, vince with 30+ points 4 assists 5 rebounds
kidd with 15 points, 12 assists, 6-7 rebounds
krstic with 20+points
allen with 20-30 points
ridnour scores in low 20s with 6-7 assists

book it


----------



## Dumpy

If RJ can't/isn't allowed to play, an interesting story line of the night will be the rotation. With Cliff, House, and Boone out, and Marcus still banged up, will the Nets have enough bodies to be competitive down the stretch? This may be the game when Hassan gets to play ten minutes. And, ironically, Seattle may be one of the best opponents for him. The tall Rashard Lewis and Wilcox may tower over him, but the 6-6 Damien Wilkins and the 6-7 Michael Gelabale may be good matchups. Also, the quick pace of play utilized by Seattle may be well-suited for the hyper Adams.

Hassan has yet to score this season, BTW.


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Dumpy said:


> If RJ can't/isn't allowed to play, an interesting story line of the night will be the rotation. With Cliff, House, and Boone out, and Marcus still banged up, will the Nets have enough bodies to be competitive down the stretch? This may be the game when Hassan gets to play ten minutes. And, ironically, Seattle may be one of the best opponents for him. The tall Rashard Lewis and Wilcox may tower over him, but the 6-6 Damien Wilkins and the 6-7 Michael Gelabale may be good matchups. Also, the quick pace of play utilized by Seattle may be well-suited for the hyper Adams.
> 
> Hassan has yet to score this season, BTW.


I doubt if Adams and Ilic are going to see any non-garbage time. Those two clearly seem to be at the end of the bench.


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Aurelino said:


> I doubt if Adams and Ilic are going to see any non-garbage time. Those two clearly seem to be at the end of the bench.


I kinda hate how Frank short changes the bench like that. It's early...let's see what these two have. Especially Adams, since he's athletic and a good rebounder for his size. 

As of now, IF rj can't play, Boki will be the 1st off the bench...then Marcus and then Moore. Adams HAS to get in this game...Illc probably won't see any time because Frank would rather go small then put Illc out there for key minutes I think.


----------



## JCB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Don't you just love these West Coast games?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



JCB said:


> Don't you just love these West Coast games?


 Never forget:

Nets games > school.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



JCB said:


> Don't you just love these West Coast games?


Are you kidding??? I love it man, it's MY time. :banana:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

To kickoff their annual Turkey trip, I hope JKidd earns his 78th Triple Double tonight ! :clap: 
And of course, I hope they win. That'll be a good start, to make this annual trip a pleasant one, and not something they dread.

I'm excited, revenge time!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> I'm excited, revenge time!


I'm interested to see their attitude when they come out. After the last game, they should be coming out with a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

RJ will come off the bench tonight


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



ZÆ said:


> RJ will come off the bench tonight


Is that for a fact? Because that's what I'm hoping for, IF he is needed at all.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> Is that for a fact? Because that's what I'm hoping for, IF he is needed at all.


Yup, said it in the pre-game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Hope he doesn't play a lot of minutes.
Wright and Boki must play well.

Would like to see them go small again.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Damn. LP is not on yet.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Yup RJ is in uniform


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

I expect him to give energy off the bench ... in limited minutes.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Should start, any minute from now.


----------



## Balla 15

Is this game on TVU or sopcast, anyone know?


----------



## Real

That Vonage commercial never gets old.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Balla 15 said:


> Is this game on TVU or sopcast, anyone know?


Sorry, can't discuss that here.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

RJ coming off the bench.


----------



## Real

Backin in normal uniforms thank God.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Sonics win the tip


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Tip won by SOnics


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Sonics win tip.

Offensive rebound and another one, Sonics walk away empty.

Carter loses it.

Lewis misses.


----------



## Petey

Jeez, Petro wins the tip, can't hit, Wilcox misses, Allen misses.

3 O Boards.

Carter loses the ball.

Allen short, Wright w/ the board.

Krstic to strong, Allen w/ the long board.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Nice feed!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

VC for 2

2-0 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Kidd to Carter for a dunk


----------



## Petey

Ridnour can’t hit. Kidd board, Carter running, Kidd finds him.

Carter w/ the slam.

Allen drops the bucket.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ray Allen for 2

2-2


----------



## jerseygirl

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> Sorry, can't discuss that here.


well, how are we supposed to know then? if anyone knows, please PM me


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ridnour misses

Carter dunks it on pass from Kidd

2-0 Nets

Allen gets it.

tied

Carter to Collins to Krstic rolls it in.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Krstic for 2

4-2 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

VC slam! Assist by Kidd
point of the game.

Allen with a jumper.

Score tied at 2


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter doubled, finds Collins, find Krstic, Krstic w/ the hook and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wright for 2

6-2 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nice baby hook by Nenad

Offensive foul by Lewis


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Sonics called on the offensive foul.

Good D by Kidd.

To Wright, drives and finishes with a layup.

Krstic called on the foul.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wright drives and nails it.

Foul on Krstic, blocking foul.

6-2 Nets


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Damn ... is my feed late?


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Oh crap krstic went down hard, holding his elbow oh man.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Krstic went down hard
still down...


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ouch hope Nenad is okay.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lewis stripped, gets it back, can’t hit.

Nets board.

Allen steal, Wilcox can’t finish.

Carter to a cutting Collins.

Can’t hit the running bank.

Krstic called on a over the back foul.

Krstic takes a foul.

Moore checks in… Krstic’s 2nd and he was on the floor.

-Petey


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

damn that looked like it hurt.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

WTF.

Looks like Nenad fell on his tail bone


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wilcox for 2

6-4 - NETS


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Krstic still holding that elbow, going to sit.

Ridnour misses but Wilcox gets it, over the back wtf?

Carter gets fouled, will shoot 2.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Petey, get some sleep. Um, you don't sleep.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Walsh looking at Krstic’s elbow.

Ridnour can’t hit.

Sonics O board, Wilcox w/ the put back.

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Carter, Carter is fouled up front.

On Ridnour.

Carter to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

8-4 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter drops the 1st.
Carter drops the 2nd.

Nets up 8-4.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

VC being boooed


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> Petey, get some sleep. Um, you don't sleep.


Robots sleep?


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

8 - 4 Nets 

under 8 mins to play

Moore you ****ing idiot, Petro goes to the line for a freebie after Moore with a bump.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ridnour, Lewis, Petro, fouled, but gets continuation and hits.

To the line for the 3 point play.

Touch foul on Moore.

Drains it.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Petro for 2 plus the foul
hits the free throw

8-7 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Kidd, Collins, Carter, Lewis with the poke away, out of bounds of Carter.

Carter block?

Sonics side out, 19 to shoot.

Ridnour, Allen, fouled by Carter… as he hit the runner.

Chance for 3.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Man stop with the friggin fouls


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ray Allen for 2 plus the foul
Aleen hits the free throw

8-10 - SEA


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

I have a late feed, can't do a PBP.

Another TO by Jersey. They need to trim down those damn TO.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

whoa
Twan' for 2

10-10


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Allen drops the bucket.

Kidd, Collins, Carter, Wright, Collins, Carter… 3 just misses. Allen board.

Out to Ridnour, goes baseline, Wright steal… behind the back dodging a Sonic, and the finish.

Pretty.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Pretty move by Wright


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

8-7 Nets

Carter loses it again.

Allen gets fouled, hits and will shoot 1.

10-8 Sonics

Carter misses a 3

Wright steals it, behind the back and nails it!

tied at 10, Lewis goes to the line for 2.


----------



## dfunk15

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

that foul on vince was so weak


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Collins called on a foul on the other end.

Lewis to the line.

6:16 and Nets over the limit.

Lewis drops it.
Lewis puts the Sonics up 2 as he hits both.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lewis hits 2 free throws

10-12 - SEA


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wow, Wright could have pass the ball to Carter on that last play ... instead he went up for the layup.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter for 2

12-12


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Foul on Wright, Lewis will 2

time out

Tied at 12.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, back to Carter, Collins w/ the screen, Carter w/ the jumper.

Another Nets foul, on Wright now.

Timeout.

Tied game.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Game tied

12 all

5:51 left
Timeout


----------



## Balla 15

Our whole team is going to be fouled out soon


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> Wow, Wright could have pass the ball to Carter on that last play ... instead he went up for the layup.


He would have passed it last year.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Kidd needs to distribute the ball, let everyone involve this early.


----------



## Real

Everybody getting banged up.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Krstic with an injured right wrist and elbow.

Is expected to return, I guess not too bad then.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

right wrist and elbow injury to Nenad - expected to return


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lewis hits 2 free throws

12-14 - SEA

Carter for 2

14-14


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Mikki draws the foul on Lewis

RJ and Marcus into the game


----------



## GM3

Moore takes a charge.

WOW RJ hasnt come off the bench since 2002.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Krstic with a right elbow and wrist injury, but expected to return.

Lewis droped both, Kidd, Wright in the front court, Carter, Wright, Moore, no look behind the pass to Kidd, Carter and hits the floater while attacking as the clock winds down.

Wright w/ the block on LEWIS!

Petro can't hit the 2nd chance, Kidd board, runs, misses.

Petro board.

Allen up to, Moore set, Allen attacking, O foul.

RJ in!

1st time off the bench since his rookie year.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter for 2 on the fade away

16-14 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wow look at that shot by Vince

RJ is in the game


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lewis sits down with 2 fouls


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Vince again. He is owning the Sonics right now


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wright and Kidd out.

Carter on the fade!

Wilcox w/ the grab on Collins! O foul, Nets ball.

Carter with 10 of the Nets 16.

Carter w/ ANOTHER!

And a chance for another point as he was fouled.

Nice pass by RJ.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter for 2 plus the foul
Vince Carter hits the free throw

19-14 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Oops, that's VC


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Petro for 2

19-16 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Collins missed that!!!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Why is Carter taking so much heat from the Sonics fans? They are all booing him.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Foul was on Petro.

Carter drops it, Nets up 5.

Carter outscoring the Sonics himself?

Nets up 19-14.

Sonics w/ some nice ball movement, Petro with the hook.

RJ with the ball, to Collins cutting, can’t hit.

Wilkins can’t hit, Carter comes away with the ball.

Carter just short… Collins O Board, pumps, but called on a travel.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



HB said:


> Collins missed that!!!


Honestly I knew that wasn't going in before it happened.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wilkins drains it now.

Marcus brings it over, and calls a timeout for the Nets.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Collins surprised he got a rebound ... travels. lol


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wilkins for 2

19-18 - NETS
Timeout Nets


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



GM3 said:


> Honestly I knew that wasn't going in before it happened.


Rather he miss those then his jumper outside.

Opens it up a bit for Carter and company.

-Petey


----------



## Balla 15

Lol why is Vince getting booed!?


----------



## Jizzy

Anyone have TVU? Why isn't this game being broadcasted on YES?


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Petey said:


> Rather he miss those then his jumper outside.
> 
> Opens it up a bit for Carter and company.
> 
> -Petey


No, he should have had that.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Vince Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws

20-18 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Collins high screen? OMG, no foul!

Carter driving, fouled by Watson.

Carter misses the 1st.
Carter drops the 2nd. 14 in the 1st.

Boki waiting to come in.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Jizzy said:


> Anyone have TVU? Why isn't this game being broadcasted on YES?


Can't discuss that over here.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Vince is HOTT!!

Lol and he retreats even before the shot goes in


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

vince is going off


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Vince Carter for 3

23-18 - NETS

17 for Carter already


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Jizzy said:


> Anyone have TVU? Why isn't this game being broadcasted on YES?


It is beign broadcasted on YES, don't know what TVU is.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nets up 2.

Ridnour, Wilkins… Sonics ball movement, to Ridnour, drives, loses it, Moore to the ground, to Marcus… attacking, kicks to CARTER FOR 3!

Nets D3 on the other end.

Ridnour drops the freethrow.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wilkins goes baseline, kicks out, Boki called fouling Collison.

Collison with the free throws now.

1 of 2.

Nets up 4.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Collison hits 1 of 2 free throws

23-19 - NETS


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Man the league knows Williams is struggling.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Marcus Williams should be playing baseball


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Marcus needs to stop being fancy


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Marcus too fancy, too high for RJ, Sonics get it back.

Ridnour, Wilkins, Watson can’t hit, Boki taps to Marcus… O foul on Marcus.

Jeez.

Nets foul on the other end.

Free throws keeping Sonics in the game.

2nd foul on Boki.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

marcus, marcus, stop overdoing it


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

And an offensive foul on him. He's trying so hard .... chill out man.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nick Collison hits 2 free throws

23-21 - NETS


----------



## Real

Not our best performance, but it's not a blowout, and we have the lead.


----------



## Balla 15

9 fouls on us in the first quarter thus far, WOW!


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

marcus is overrated
this guy doesn't like vc very much


----------



## Real

Is it just me or does Nick Collison travel alot?


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Poor pass by Vince


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Damn turnovers


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

RJ emphatic block


----------



## Real

What a play by RJ.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

25-21 Nets

RJ rejects that Ridnour floater.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Marcus Williams for 2

25-21 - NETS

Richard Jefferson blocks Luke at the buzzer


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter with the errant pass to RJ.

Nets 7th turnover in the 1st.

Ridnou, Collison, Collison w/ the travel.

26 seconds left.

Nets hold for 1.

Marcus up top, OMG, knocks down the jumper.

4.4 left.

Ridnour drives... BLOCKED BY RJ.

Nets up 25-21.

Carter with 13 of the Nets last 15.

-Petey


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

foul to the fullest, sorry.


----------



## EDshox

I also noticed that Marcis doesnt like Vince Very much apparently


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nice block by RJ to end the quarter


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

25-21 - NETS
End of the 1st quarter


----------



## dfunk15

know you place frodo, know your place


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lol. Sonics announcer looking for a whistle on RJ's block. The other says there's a whistle, it's IN the pocket.


----------



## Seattle2Finals

good game, vince cant play the whole game


----------



## ghoti

This is so ****ing frustrating.

They do this every game.

They are playing a team that cannot guard them. They can literally score at will.

Yet they insist on throwing the ball all over the place and giving up second chance points.

They are shooting 60 ****ing percent and playing great defense. They should be up 20, but they aren't.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nenad still sitting out.


----------



## Real

Can they really double team us anymore? We have so many options to score.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Krstic back in.

Carter for 3!

27-21 Nets.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

VC trapped, wise move


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Vince bailed Marcus out on that one


----------



## Petey

This is only the 18th game Cliff has missed in his career due to injury.

Jeez.

Krstic in for Moore.

Marcus to Carter for the buzzer beating 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

27-21 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

29-21 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nice job by Boki, sacrificing his butt.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Krstic with a hook

Allen hits a triple

29-24 Nets


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

bullet pass to Nenad from Marcus


----------



## ZÆ

Ray Allen for 3

29-24 - NETS


----------



## Real

Yes! There's always someone open.


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 3

32-24 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Sonics can’t hit.

Krstic with the jump hook.

Allen drops the triple.

RJ driving, right to Carter… right back, pulls out, finds Marcus for an open 3… HITS!

Watson can’t hit, RJ board.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Friggin Marcus Williams refuses to pass to Vince


----------



## Üllar

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

M Will!
10:34 NJ - M. Williams made a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: B. Nachbar
Go Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams hits 1 of 2 free throws

33-24 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Marcus drives and fouled!

Marcus to the line…

Marcus gets the bounce.

Marcus misses the 2nd.

Boki with another foul. 3rd personal. Only 4 minutes, Wright in.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Boki with 3 fouls! :curse:


----------



## ZÆ

Ray Allen for 2

33-26 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Allen on the cross over, shoots over Carter and hits.

Good D though.

RJ called for the carry on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

rj with back to back TO's


----------



## Petey

Allen can’t hit, RJ board… Nets turn it right over.

Palming called on Watson.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

33-26 - NETS

Timeout NEts


----------



## Real

Get rid of the ****ing palming violations.


----------



## Petey

Marcus brings it up, calls timeout.

Nets up 33-26.

9:01 to go.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

It's beyond me why the Nets letting the Sonics back in the game. :curse:

They should be up by like 15 by now.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Luke hasn't scored yet?


----------



## Petey

Marcus, Krstic, Wright... attacking, scoop... Blocked.

Allen dumps it down, gets it back, Allen drops the 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ray Allen for 3

33-29 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

bring back carter


----------



## dunbladekilla

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Real said:


> Get rid of the ****ing palming violations.


problem is, they should have been enforcing this 10 years ago. they let it go with jordan and future generations developed bad dribbling habits. now ur telling guys who have been palming and carrying all their lives to stop. there's definitely gonna be a long transition period. it needs to be enforced though.


----------



## dfunk15

marcus shooting with confidence now


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

MArcus Williams for 2

35-29 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Sigh* and now Marcus will just keep shooting


----------



## Petey

Marcus with another jumper!

Jeez.

8 points in 9 minutes.

Collison can’t hit.

Collins board, Kidd, Wright, Marcus… can’t hit, but Kidd O board.

Kidd, Marcus, misses.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Earl Watson for 3

35-32 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Kidd for 2

37-32 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Allen baseline delivery to Watson, Watson drops the triple.

Kidd, Krstic, Kidd, hits the jumper from the side.

Kidd first bucket of the night.

Collison can’t hit, Kidd board.

Nets reload.

Marcus to the cutting Collins, blocked.

Nice pass though.

Wilcox to Watson, can’t hit, Collison fouls Collins going for the board.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nets doing a lot of cross court, or long passes ... it worries me.
Several times, it's almost deflected or intercepted.

Damn Collins can't finish.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lewis for 3

37-35 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Krstic for 2

39-35 -NETS


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, Marcus, Krstic, Wright with the air ball.

Watson out to Lewis, misses the 3… Wilcox taps to Allen, Lewis same spot drops the 3.

Kidd up top to Krstic for the bucket.

Wilcox can’t get it to go.

Kidd brings it up.

Wright attacking… bumped by Watson. Side out, timeout.

4:37 to play.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

*GUESTS*, please register and join the* FUN* !!!!


----------



## AJC NYC

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lets go NEts


----------



## ghoti

How the hell do you outshoot the other team 61% to 34% and only be up by four ****ing points?


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wright for 2

41-35 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter to Krstic... can't hit, Collins taps it, Wright comes away with it, Wright layup.

Nets 3D, 2nd time this damn game already.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ray Allen hits the technical free throw on the defensive 3 second call.

41-36 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Collison hits 2 free throws

41-38 - NETS


----------



## CaptainFunk

Lets Gooooo Nettsssssssssssss


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

... ah back, sorry.

Collison attacking, Collins w/ his 2nd.

Nets 2nd team foul. Not bad.

Collison to the line. Drops. Drops. 3:59 to go.

Carter, Kidd, Carter, Krstic, Kidd, Wright, Kidd, can't hit the 3.

Air ball, 24 second violation.

-Petey


----------



## Real

That show was ridiclious.


----------



## squaleca

watch vince wont have another fg attempt the rest of the half!!


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

LOL Kidd and his left handed layups


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Kidd for 2 plus the foul
Jason Kidd hits the free throw

44-38 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter on Ridnour.

Wilxoc, Allen… Wright tipped ball… right to Kidd, attacking… flips it up as he’s bumped by Allen… hits and going to the line for a free throw. Kidd hits.

Nets up 44-38.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Even Kidd is beiing boooed


----------



## jarkid

damn, this article is sticky to the top,

that made me could not find this thread....


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ridnour with the O foul.

Kidd brings it accorrs, to Carter… can’t get the bank to go, off the lip of the rim.

Allen can’t hit, Kidd board, attacking, pulls out, to Carter… Carter slows it down.

Carter the leaner, can’t hit, last touched by Collins, timeout.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Timeout

44-38 - NETS
2:38 left in the 1st half


----------



## dfunk15

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

vince really cant take advantage of big guys guarding him,


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

whose ball


----------



## Petey

jarkid said:


> damn, this article is sticky to the top,
> 
> that made me could not find this thread....


 Opps, think game threads will be stickied from now on.

Next time you'll know.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



jarkid said:


> damn, this *article *is sticky to the top,
> 
> that made me could not find this thread....


You mean *thread*, right? :biggrin:

Get used to it. The next game will always be stickied, so you won't have to look for it.


----------



## ghoti

Jay-Z doesn't go to Nets games, but he's in the booth in Jacksonville talking to the MNF clowns.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ray Allen for 2

46-40 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Allen drops the runner off glass over Kidd.

Kidd at top, down to Krstic… fouled and flips it in. LOL

Krstic to the line.

Nice pick and roll.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Krstic for 2 plus the foul
Nenad Krstic hits the free throw

47-40 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Luke for 3

47-43 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nets outside defense went awol, as usual.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Krstic for 2

49-43 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Collison with his 3rd foul.

Petro in.

Krstic w/ the bucket.

Ridnour around the screen and drops the 3.

Kidd, RJ, can’t hit.

Wright board, can’t hit.

Kidd steps in front for the steal.

Carter to Krstic, Krstic in a crowd and finishes.

Krstic has 11.

Allen on a cross, then a fade away. Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ray Allen for 2

49-45 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

damn, can not defend.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nenad, relentless! Can't be denied.

Allen hits.


----------



## Real

Ridinour will hit if you give him space.


----------



## Petey

Carter called for steps.

Nets up 4.

Moore checking in.

39.4 to go.

Allen misses, Sonics board.

Jeez…

Sonics killing clock.

Petro called on the offensive foul.

17.4 on the clock, Nets timeout.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

VC and RJ called for walking. Damn ball, won't leave the hands! :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Mikki Moore for 2

51-45 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nenad has been solid tonight


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Moore.

Moore hits!

Wilkins can't beat the clock.

Nets up 51-45 going into half, Carter with 19.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

51-45 - NETS
*Halftime*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nets with 11 turonvers over the half, against Sonics 12


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nets with 13 assists over the half, against Sonics 7


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

How could lawrence frank take out Carter and completely ruin his momentum.


----------



## Balla 15

Vince just needs another 19+ and we should be good for a W


----------



## Guitarzan

We somehow always mishandle VC's minutes when he's hot like that. With him going like that we should have a big lead. Its good to see Kristic play hurt like this. He's tougher than people think.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Dang Ray Ray is right up there with Vince. I didnt know he had 17


----------



## ghoti

The Nets have less turnovers, more rebounds, are shooting 20 percent higher, and are only up by six.

??????!!!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

How's it going everybody long night at the office. What have I missed so far?


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



mjm1 said:


> How could lawrence frank take out Carter and completely ruin his momentum.


 Just like Marcus Williams, Frank hates Carter.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

beats me


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> The Nets have less turnovers, more rebounds, are shooting 20 percent higher, and are only up by six.
> 
> ??????!!!!!!


 Nets were over the limit in the 1st with 6:16 to play.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> Nets were over the limit in the 1st with 6:16 to play.
> 
> -Petey


****ing Derricks.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I see that we're up...Anyone want to give a quick re-cap of the 1st half for me before the 2nd half begins?


----------



## TheMann

If we stop our turnovers that are due to bad passes alone this game is blown wide open


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Free throws?
Sonics made 12, Nets 7

on 3 pointers, 2 out of 7, agains Sonics 5 of 11.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Not much action really, they are just trading turnovers.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Glad Nenad's wrist or elbow is fine, after a bad fall.


----------



## ghoti

I hope Marc Horowitz gets run over by his ****ing Sentra.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

VC is on a verge of having a great night, with 19 so far.
They need to involve other Nets in scoring though.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Offensive foul on Ridnour


----------



## ZÆ

Wright for 2

53-45 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

AW laid it up


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lol that was a NBA live type passs from Kidd right there


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Rebound by Collins, to Kidd, assist to Wright

53-45 Nets


----------



## Real

Nets need to keep their game running.


----------



## ZÆ

Luke Ridnour hits 1 of 2 free throws

53-46 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Sonics fishing for fouls, driving in every play.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Collins sits, with 4 PF
Wilcox missed first FT
missed second

Still 53-36


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

****ing Refs


----------



## ZÆ

Petro for 2

53-48 - NETS


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Poor play, just depressing.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

What the heck is that?
No defense at all.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

... passed out.

Sorry, back.

3 points 3 and a half into the 3rd apparently.

Allen attacking, finds a cutting Petro who drops it, a sonics foul.

Carter finds a cutting Krstic, hit, but called on a travel.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nenad travelled.

Damn turnovers


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Petro out to Ridnour.

Krstic called on a foul.

His 4th?

Nets over the limit with 7:51 to go in the 3rd. LOL

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Petro hits 1 of 2 free throws

53-49 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Petro has one go in and out.
Petro hits the 2nd, with the roll.

Kidd, Carter, find Krstic who throws it up, hits… was fouled, no call.

Wilcox w/ the cut and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

55-49 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Wilcox for 2

55-51 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd hits the technical free throw (defensive 3 seconds)

56-51 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Seattle called on a D3 now.

Lewis called on it, Kidd to the line.

Kidd drops it?

Nets 56-51.

Moore back.

Collins out.

Kidd, Wright, Kidd, Carter, to Wright, Nets called on a 3 second violation.

Nets w/ their 14th turnover.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

58-51 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

looks like I got back just in time for a painfully ugly quarter


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Freaking turnovers

Bring back RJ

Moore with some energy out there, I love that


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ridnour can’t hit the floater. Krstic board.

Some Nets misses… Moore can’t tap it, Krstic comes away with it, and puts it up and in.

Allen to the goal.

Off Wilcox, bad call, but reversed!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

vince is cold...


----------



## jerkstore

KRISTIC :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## jarkid

krstic plays so well, he deserves to be all-star.


----------



## squaleca

forget RJ all hes gonna do is take jumpers!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

RJ is still cold


----------



## Petey

Ridnour can’t hit the floater. Krstic board.

Some Nets misses… Moore can’t tap it, Krstic comes away with it, and puts it up and in.

Allen to the goal.

Off Wilcox, bad call, but reversed!

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nenad is the one that is hot .... carrying Nets now


----------



## SetShotWilly

What happens to this team in 3rd quarter? Its becoming a trend..


----------



## jarkid

RJ can not make the all-star all his career....


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



squaleca said:


> forget RJ all hes gonna do is take jumpers!!


Can't slash ... sore ankle?


----------



## jerkstore

Set Shot Richie?


----------



## Petey

Frank goes small.

Krstic, RJ, Carter, Wright, Kidd.

Kidd out to RJ, jumper goes in and out.

Nets with a few taps, but Sonics come away with it.

Ridnour’s 3 in and our, Krstic board.

Kidd drives… founds Krstic… Krstic fouled.

Timeout.

Nets up 58-51 with 5+ to go in the 3rd?

Where the O go?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Krstic hits 1 of 2 free throws

59-51 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ray Allen for 3

59-54 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

damn, that is a 3.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

someone take down ray allen NOW. Vince carter, performing the amazing disappearing act.


----------



## Petey

Krstc misses the 1st.
But Krstic drops the 2nd.

Sonics lose it out of bounds.

3 seconds left, Allen catch and shoots and hits the 3.

Kidd forcing inside, turns it over.

Allen hits and fouled.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ray Allen for 2 plus a foul
Allen hits the free throw

59-57 - NETS


----------



## dfunk15

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

can vince get some touches


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nets defense, at fault.


----------



## jarkid

damn.... the leading points are collapsing...


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wow that was a nasty block by Petro


----------



## jerkstore

French Facial? Oui.


----------



## dfunk15

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



mjm1 said:


> someone take down ray allen NOW. Vince carter, performing the amazing disappearing act.


blame your point guard


----------



## squaleca

disappearing act!! wait till the 4rth my freind when it matters most!! ray can have his points now!!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Richard Jefferson for 2

61-57 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Allen pulls the Sonics to 2.

Kidd to Wright, and blocked going for another layup.

Carter, Side out. Into Krstic, RJ, drives, spins and hits.

First points of the night.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Thank you RJ


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Vince Carter for 2

63-57 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

RJ jumped, off his *left *foot !


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Watson to Allen, can’t hit.

RJ board taps to Kidd.

Nets miss, Kidd O board, to a cutting Carter and hits.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

there we go vince scored, now we can all calm down


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

The nets are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo careless. they are going to suffer tremendously this season.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wilkins hits 2 free throws

63-59 - NETS


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nenad has 4 fouls ...


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wilkins can’t hit, Kidd board.

And another Nets turnover. 16 for the Nets.

Carter on Allen.

Allen can’t hit, Krstic blocked. Allen swats the ball out of Carter’s hand into Krstic’s leg.

Wilkins comes away with it, Krstic w/ his 4th foul.

Wilkins to the line, first is good… 2nd is good.

Nets bring it over, call timeout up 4.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

63-59 - NETS
Timeout Nets


----------



## squaleca

well if u look on the bright side were doing pretty dam good on the road!! which most teams hover at 500!! if we can only get the home cooking to work for us??


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

63-59 Time out Nets.

Come on, just hold onto a lead.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

The nets are the Refs little *****es, like usual. Never fails to amaze.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nets not taking care of the ball (damn new ball), resulting to either a turnover, foul, or just conversion by the Sonics.


----------



## Guitarzan

The intensity is just not there with this team yet. It always amazes me when VC scores 19 in a quarter and then goes scoreless for 20 minutes.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Kidd, loses it, as he is doubled, gets it back, throws up high to RJ... can't drop it, Nets ball.

Carter misses, Sonics come away with it, Lewis drops a 3.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Lewis for 3

63-62 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

damn they 3 again.


----------



## ZÆ

Wilkins for 2

63-64 - SEA


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Seattle is home of Starbucks, Seattle Best, etc ... but it looks like the Nets never had coffee this morning. :curse:


----------



## Petey

Carter doubled, gives it up, up to Wilkins who puts it down, Nets with how many turnovers now?

Jefferson drops a 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

And the sonics take the lead. 

AND then an RJ THREE! 66-64 Nets


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

What the heck kind of pass was that Vince

Lol why are they booing RJ


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Richard Jefferson for 3

66-64 - NETS


----------



## jerkstore

Vince Carter playing like Vince Guaraldi. :biggrin:


----------



## squaleca

crap VC becoming wade with the Turn overs!!!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ray Allen for 2

66-66


----------



## Petey

Wilkins, Allen, Lewis, Allen, backing down Kidd, fades and hits.

Tied game.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

VC with 6 turnovers already


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Mikki Moore for 2

68-66 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

what are you doing...


damn Vince carter, score it !


----------



## jerkstore

Moore!!!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

RJ find Moore left alone who slams it down… Allen smiles 

Watson, Wilkins, Allen, air ball, Wright board, Kidd to at half court, Kidd, Moore, RJ, RJ tripped up and calls a 20 second timeout.

4 seconds left on the shot clock.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Timeout Nets (20 sec)

68-66 - NETS


----------



## dfunk15

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Guitarzan said:


> The intensity is just not there with this team yet. It always amazes me when VC scores 19 in a quarter and then goes scoreless for 20 minutes.


yeah isnt it amazing, how when you're hot , then you dont touch the ball for 5 minutes and you go cold. Who heard of that happening?


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

I love it :clap:. Everything you do to lose a game, the nets are doing.


----------



## jerkstore

marc jackson: enjoy yourself Mikki Moore..LOL


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

RJ is obviously not 100 percent, his quickness is not there.
He's babying his right foot.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lol that should be a technical for hanging on the rim


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

OOOHHHH

Vince Carter for 2 (in bounds ally-oop from Kidd)

70-66 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

17.2 left, 4 seconds left on the shot clock.

Oh wow, Moore is 31.

Didn’t know that.

Up top to CARTER from KIDD on a set play from out of bounds… LOL

Watson can’t hit the 3.

Wright board.

Nets up 70-66 at half.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

That's nice for a highlight ! :banana:


----------



## jarkid

finally, VC made a dunk


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Well atleast the Nets seemed to start getting some momentum towards the end of the third.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

70-66 - NETS

End of the 3rd quarter


----------



## Lord-SMX

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

if rj healthy?


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

All the nets have to do in the 4th is lock down on the defensive end. Put so much pressure on Allen that HE SUFFOCATES. As for the offense, just keep feeding it to carter and attack the rim.


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Kidd Triple Double Watch through 3
6 points
8 assists
7 rebounds
...in 28 minutes of action


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Marcus in, Watson attacking, can’t hit.

Moore board.

Allen called on the trip!

-Petey


----------



## EDshox

why da hell is Vince doin on the bench Frankkkkkkk? damn!!! let him play the whole quarter.. screw Marcus Williams


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Jefferson for 2

72-66 - NETS


----------



## jerkstore

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Petey said:


> Oh wow, Moore is 31.


correction: he is #33 :biggrin:


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

RJ is a warrior


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



mjm1 said:


> All the nets have to do in the 4th is lock down on the defensive end. Put so much pressure on Allen that *HE SUFFOCATES*. As for the offense, just keep feeding it to carter and attack the rim.


Choke him ! :clap:


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Get Carter In, For The Love Of God!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Mikki has small hands


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Kidd, Marcus, Boki, RJ, attacking, lays it up.

Wilxon, Watson, Allen, can’t hit the 3, Boki taps it to a Sonics, Watson open, can’t hit the open 3.

Marcus pulls it out.

Marcus the curl to the rim can’t hit.

Lewis misses.

Kidd to Moore on the break LOL.

Moore tries to get fancy, O charge, bad play by Kidd.

Krstic in.

Watson cutting.

Krstic with his 5th foul.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, you stupid *** FRANK.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

5th foul on nenad. boooooo


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

kristic foul


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Watson hits 2 free throws

72-68 - NETS


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

2 more boards for Kidd, 9 boards, 7 assists 6 points


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Watson drops it.
Krstic out, Collins in.
Watson drops another.
10:07 to play.

Nets up 4.

Kidd, RJ, misses.

Allen board.

Out out to Lewis, pulls up, drives on RJ, RJ foul.

Lewis to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore

we gonna see Mile or Hassan tonight?


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Its settled, Frank should not have a job in this league, let alone on the Nets. WOW


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lewis hits 1 of 2 free throws

72-69


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nachbar for 3

75-69 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Boki for 3


----------



## Petey

Drops the first.
Lewis misses the next..

Wright in for JKidd.

Nets up 3.

What is Frank doing?

Marcus to Boki for the 3! All net!

Collison w/ the slam.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Collison for 2

75-71 - NETS


----------



## NetsNovice

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

yo just got in, is this game broadcasting on TVU?


----------



## Petey

Marcus loses it, out to Boki, can’t hit the 3.

Ridnour attacking, Boki foul.

Nets 3rd team foul. 8:52 to go.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Not Boki's night.


----------



## jarkid

damn.... shooting foul again.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nenad is enroute to a nice game ... but fousl got into him


----------



## squaleca

fouls NJ 4 Seat 1!! oh oh!!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Come on Nets fans ... wake up! :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Just Kill me, nets lose the game. :curse:


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Collison for 2

75-73 - NETS


----------



## NetsNovice

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

phew, carter back in


----------



## Petey

Nets up 4, 75-71, 8:52 to go.

Carter checking in.

... Collison takes it to the hop, foul by Boki. Collison had hit. Misses the free throw though.

Nets come away with it.

Marucs, Boki, Collins, Marcus, Carter... what an ugly set.

24 second violation.

-Petey


----------



## NetsNovice

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

sooo...when's Boone coming back???


----------



## Petey

Carter on Collison. Good D, Boki board.

Marcus brings it across… and tied up.

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



NetsNovice said:


> sooo...when's Boone coming back???


Early December


----------



## jerkstore

Hassan or Mile?


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Marcus williams is awful today.


----------



## dfunk15

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

great play, dribble, dribble..., 4 seconds left, oh lets just give it to Vince


----------



## theKidd-5

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

dammm those turnovers!


----------



## jarkid

VC, you'd better play better.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Kidd needs 1 rebound, 2 assists, and 4 pts


----------



## jerkstore

Marcus, your better than that!!!


----------



## Petey

Kidd in, Wright out.

Allen and Marcus jumping.

Kidd a violation on the jump ball.

Moving before the tap.

Allen can’t hit over Kidd.

Wilcox takes it out of bounds… off the tip, Nets ball.

Carter fakes, drives and hit.

Carter to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Williams and Carter just don't mix.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

points/rebounds/assists

Kidd - 6/9/8
Wright - 8/8
Carter - 23
Krstic 16/8
Jefferson - 7/2/2
Williams 8/1/4
Moore - 4/2
Nachbar - 3/1/1


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

They're going to VC now .... about time! :banana:


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Not including the first quarter, carter has been abysmal :biggrin: Missing the clutch first free throw omfg.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Boki out, RJ in.

Lewis has 3 now.

No Sonic has more than 3.

Carter misses the 1st.
Carter hits.

Nets up 3.

Sonics timeout.

7:12 left.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

THe booing continues, and they succeeded


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter hits 1 free throw

76-73 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

7:15 NJ - V. Carter hit the second free throw
7:15 NJ - V. Carter missed the first free throw
7:15 NJ - R. Jefferson enters game for B. Nachbar
7:15 SEA - Shooting foul on R. Lewis
7:28 SEA - Defensive rebound
7:30 SEA - R. Allen missed an 18-foot jumper along the left baseline
7:45 NJ - Jump-ball violation on J. Kidd
7:45 NJ - Lane violation on J. Kidd
7:45 Jump ball - M. Williams vs. R. Allen
7:45 NJ - J. Kidd enters game for A. Wright


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

7:11 to go

Man, Nets lineup is depleted, with all those injuries :curse:


----------



## Guitarzan

All these stupid mental mistakes and letdowns. Other teams just seem ahead of us mentally early this season.


----------



## jerkstore

I know I'm invisable, but this could be another VC buzzer beater. Who they gonna play when our big men foul out? Hassan or Mile?


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

The Nets cant attract the aggressive crowds like these at the CAA, too bad. They sure are helping the Home Team.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Play Mile or Hassan, maybe they can help ?


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Hey, Wright is a bucket and a board away from a double-double.

Kidd is 4 points, 1 board, 2 assists away from a triple double.

-Petey


----------



## NetsNovice

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nets goin small w/ 3 guard set


----------



## wonka137

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

[strike]I honestly hate you people lol[/strike], carter has been playing god awful since the first quarter and you still try to blame it on someone else


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lewis for 3

76-76


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Shard for 3.

76-76


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Sonics side in.

Ridnour… Allen, misses, RJ board.

Kidd, Carter cross court to Wright, misses the 3.

Lewis drops the 3.

Tied again.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lol that was too easy


----------



## NetsNovice

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



wonka137 said:


> I honestly hate you people lol, carter has been playing god awful since the first quarter and you still try to blame it on someone else


Who have we been blaming?


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Collins for 2 plus the foul
Jason Collins hits the free throw

79-76 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Collins inside… LOL

HITS AND FOULED!

YES!

Carter w/ the nice pass.

Collins gets the roll.

-Petey


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

pow! raw lew for three


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ray Allen for 3

79-79


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

pow! ray allen for three


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ridnour, to Allen, drops the 3.

Jeez.

Kidd, Carter… attacking, and fouled.

To the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

damn..

allen for 3 after collins AND 1


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



wonka137 said:


> [strike]I honestly hate you people lol[/strike], carter has been playing god awful since the first quarter and you still try to blame it on someone else


:rofl:


----------



## wonka137

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



NetsNovice said:


> Who have we been blaming?


do you honestly want my to bring up the 20 plus posts saying carter has not had enough touches?


----------



## theKidd-5

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

COLLINS... a three point play??? wow i didnt know i would ever uses those words in the same sentence


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

81-79 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nets go up 3 with a Collins and 1.

Allen answers with a three.

Vince hits 2 from the line. 81-79 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Collison with his 4th.

Both teams over the limit.

Nets are 8-25 all time in Seattle.

5:44 to go.

Hits!
Hits!

Nets up 2!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lewis for 2

81-81


----------



## Petey

Ridnour, Lewis with the turnaround and hits.

Kidd, Carter, find RJ… RJ fouled… and hits!

RJ to the line.

5th on Collison!

-Petey


----------



## NetsNovice

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



wonka137 said:


> do you honestly want my to bring up the 20 plus posts saying carter has not had enough touches?


Like I said earlier, I just got in! Jeez, just wondering what's been going on is all.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Collison is moving, it's a foul


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lewis answers 81-81.

RJ drives and draws a foul on Collison, his 5th. Hits both at the line. 83-81 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Richard Jefferson hits 2 free throws

83-81 - NETS


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Collison called on the foul due to his foot on the line.

Collison out, Petro in.

Wait, RJ hits a pair, guess he didn’t hit.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lewis hits 2 free throws

83-83


----------



## jerkstore

overtime?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



wonka137 said:


> do you honestly want my to bring up the 20 plus posts saying carter has not had enough touches?


Nobody said that. What they are saying is give the ball to VC. Two different things.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

WTF is Vince doing


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lewis hits 2 from the line. 83-83

Vince misses, rebound RJ. Vince misses a three, rebound Petro.

Ridnour hits a loong three. 86-83 Sonics.

Time out Nets


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wright called on the foul, Lewis to the line for 2.

Lewis drops the 1st.
And the 2nd.

Tie game.

Kidd, Carter, misses the jumper. RJ board!

RJ to Carter off the drive, misses the 3, Petro board.

Luke to Lewis, Ridnour drops the 3.

Sonics up 3. Their largest lead.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Luke for 3

83-86 - SEA
3:59 left in the 4th


----------



## NetsNovice

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter's gonna rack up some Nestea crunch time points :banana:


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

I cant believe this i just cant . The nets are on the brink of losing another game in painful FASHION. I will not be watching the remainder of the month if they lose this game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Vince being impatient in the offense


----------



## AJC NYC

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

we will win


----------



## jarkid

this team is gonna lose.


----------



## wonka137

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

he's doing pretty hot for his last 12, 2-12 lol


----------



## Lord-SMX

3:59 NJ - Full timeout (Timeout #6)
4:01 SEA - L. Ridnour made a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: R. Lewis
4:26 SEA - J. Petro defensive rebound
4:26 NJ - V. Carter missed a 21-foot jumper from the left wing
4:39 NJ - R. Jefferson offensive rebound
4:41 NJ - V. Carter missed a 17-foot jumper from the left wing
4:58 SEA - R. Lewis hit the second free throw
4:58 SEA - R. Lewis hit the first free throw
4:58 NJ - Personal foul on A. Wright
5:09 NJ - R. Jefferson hit the second free throw


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Please, please trade for Kevin Garnett PLEASE. Thats should be Thorns main objective.


----------



## jerkstore

jerkstore said:


> overtime?


Yeah Jerkstore, you might be right. Looks like that kind of game. But what's gonna happen when the bigs foul out?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

There's a lot of time left ... gheez people.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lewis for 2

83-88 - SEA


----------



## NetsNovice

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Any chance we can trade Frank?


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter drives and it bounces out.

Lewis drives on Carter, backs down Carter, turns... hook, hits.

Cross court feed to Wright, Wright fouled, to the line.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

83-88 , it's over.


----------



## wonka137

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> There's a lot of time left ... gheez people.


alot of time for carter to keep shooting 30 feet shots and for us to get blown out :banana:


----------



## farouq710

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

i hope they pull this one out, they should have been up by 10 with 3 min. left in the game.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Wright hits 1 of 2 free throws

84-88 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Vince misses, rebound Sonics.
Lewis hits. 88-83 Sonics.

Wright drives and gets fouled. Hits one of two at the line. 88-84 Sonics


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

****.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Petro with his 4th foul.

Wright misses on the 1st.

Collins in, Krstic out.

3:02 left.

Hits.

Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

kg sucks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Lewis turns it over, Vince gets blocked by Petro.

Luke hits. 90-84 Sonics


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Luke for 2

84-90 - SEA


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

vince forgot how to score


----------



## farouq710

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

that was an impressive swat by petro.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ridnour, Allen, Sonics keep passing, CARTER steal.

Carter attacking… blocked by Petro.

Some Sonic scores on the other end.

Wilkins w/ the foul up top.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

This is sooo unfair


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

I can't watch ...


----------



## farouq710

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

jeez, the nets haven't had any easy games this year.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Blow Up The Team. This Is The Most Disgusting Performance All Season.


----------



## jerkstore

jerkstore said:


> Yeah Jerkstore, you might be right. Looks like that kind of game. But what's gonna happen when the bigs foul out?


Look, there's no way to call overtime, are you a psychic? You are way off, this game is over..


----------



## Lord-SMX

jarkid said:


> 83-88 , it's over.


 wow your probably one of the most negative fans i've ever met? Why do you even call yourself a nets fan if you never root for their victory?


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws

85-90 - SEA


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

cmon now make your FTs at least


----------



## jarkid

squaleca said:


> kg sucks


KG?


----------



## farouq710

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

jeez get a rebound. this team gives up way too many offensive rebounds.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter drops the 1st.
Carter misses the 2nd.

Nets down 5.

Lewis open for 3.

Sonics come away with the offensive board, passing around, Petro fouled.

To the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Blow up the team. please. I cannot watch another game this season.


----------



## wonka137

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

lol 2 for his last 14, of course he is going to try and get to the line to make his stats look better when we already lost, he does it every game


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Petro hits 2 free throws

85-92 - SEA


----------



## NetsNovice

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Please play D for gods sake!


----------



## squaleca

well lets start the trade VC trade threads!!!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Petro hits the 1st.

Nets about to call timeout.

Petro hits the 2nd.

Sonics up 7.

1:45 to go.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Lord-SMX said:


> wow your probably one of the most negative fans i've ever met? Why do you even call yourself a nets fan if you never root for their victory?


Maybe he wants to be suspended or banned ? We'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

This team is absolutely horrible. the worst nets team of the past 6 years.


----------



## farouq710

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



mjm1 said:


> Blow Up The Team. This Is The Most Disgusting Performance All Season.



not really, one of our key guys is hobbled, 2 of our key big men have been hampered with injuries/suspensions and our only FA acquisition hasn't even played a game yet this season. chill out.


----------



## AJC NYC

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

I better not see another lets trade the whole starting line up for KG threads if we lose this game


----------



## Guitarzan

Its all starting to look familiar isn't it. Where is the passion? Carter played 12 minutes of the game tonight, the rest he was out in LaLa land. Kristic hasn't touched the ball in the second half. Where are the adjustments?


----------



## belarus

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

What a horrible HORRIBLE second half! BOOOOOOOO


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



mjm1 said:


> I cant believe this i just cant . The nets are on the brink of losing another game in painful FASHION. I will not be watching the remainder of the month if they lose this game.


Are you serious ???? :biggrin:


----------



## dfunk15

omg, horrid call


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

offensive foul on Carter


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Amazin! that was not a foul


----------



## jarkid

this team can not be saved...

good bye good bye.


----------



## Lord-SMX

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



farouq710 said:


> jeez get a rebound. this team gives up way too many offensive rebounds.


 true, just wait till boone, rj, house get better


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Carter way up top, Carter called on the offensive foul.

Looks like a bad call.

Down to Petro, the turnaround and hits.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore

Goodnight Gracie.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

petro hitting turn around jumpers...:sigh:


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Petro for 2

85-94 - SEA

Wright for 2

87-94 - SEA


----------



## farouq710

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

wow what a collapse, i can't believe my eyes. the sonics just look like they decided to wake up while the nets went to sleep.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Everything clicking for the Sonics, nothing for the Nets. sigh


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Kidd lines it up, can’t hit, Krstic board, out to Wright… hits.

Carter w/ the slap away in the half court set.

Sonics ball, side out.

Sonics up 7, 48.7 left… Sonics timeout.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

damn what a bad day


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

not trying to bashing carter or anything.. but how the hell does a guy go 7-8 in the first quarter and then 2-14 the rest of the way? I mean i have never seen anyone else perform with this inconsistency. may he does have an on/off switch...


----------



## NetsNovice

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

T-Mac moment! Just shoot Vince!


----------



## jerkstore

Frank was doling perkacets at half-time.


----------



## farouq710

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Lord-SMX said:


> true, just wait till boone, rj, house get better


exactly why i'm not overreacting to what looks like a loss tonight. half our bench is depleted as well as one of our starters.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Nets back to .500 . Oh well.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



YankeeNETicS said:


> Are you serious ???? :biggrin:


after such a painful loss, i dont think I can stand looking at this team for a game or two. The play was just abysmal from period 2-4.


----------



## AJC NYC

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

I better not see a lets trade our starting lineup for KG thread again


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Luke for 2

87-96 - SEA


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ridnour burns clock and drops the long 2.

Kidd brings it over, taps again... called on the travel.

Frank was looking for a foul.

Nets take one finally.

29.9 left.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Give John Hollinger a Pulizer Prize, he was 100% on the dot about the Nets this season..


----------



## squaleca

hey we got a better record then the heat and do u honestly think the jazz are the best team in the league guys its the reg season wait till teams play clevland and Miami and the refs can go whistle crazy!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

wow our 4th quarter execution was hella bad!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Luke hits 1 of 2 free throws

87-97 - SEA


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

A lot of walks, called on the Nets 2nite.


----------



## jarkid

it's time to FIRE LAWRENCE FRANK NOW !


----------



## farouq710

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



mjm1 said:


> after such a painful loss, i dont think I can stand looking at this team for a game or two. The play was just abysmal from period 2-4.



sleep on it, we were in foul trouble for every quarter it seems.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Ridnour hits the 1st.
Ridnour misses the 2nd.

Sonics up 97-87.

28.9 left.

-Petey


----------



## NetsNovice

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Please fire Frank! We need someone who can fire his team up like Brown did with the Pistons! No discipline whatsoever!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Lord-SMX said:


> wow our 4th quarter execution was hella bad!


3rd quarter too


----------



## jerkstore

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



mjm1 said:


> after such a painful loss, i dont think I can stand looking at this team for a game or two. The play was just abysmal from period 2-4.


Ok. We shouldn't see you're crybaby ^$$ here for a few days then...


----------



## squaleca

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



mjm1 said:


> Give John Hollinger a Pulizer Prize, he was 100% on the dot about the Nets this season..



your an idiot after what happened last year for u to say that just makes u an idiot thats all i gotta say!!!!


----------



## Guitarzan

Here the East is actually wide open and we are going backwards. Kidd self pass on an airball. Literally everything fell apart. There has to be some blame to go to the coach when the team is not mentally ready for any tough going. Our offense has no strategy, its painful to watch.


----------



## D-blockrep2

TURNOVERS!!!! :curse:


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Luke for 2

87-99 - SEA


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Boki into Carter, Carter gives it up, steal by Ridnour.

Nets not fouling, Ridnour hits.

Nets hold.

Sonics win 99-87.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Another VC turnover, wooohoo ! :banana:


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

87-99 - SEA
*Final*


----------



## farouq710

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



mjm1 said:


> Give John Hollinger a Pulizer Prize, he was 100% on the dot about the Nets this season..



uh we still lead our division even with tonight's loss. you really have to lighten up.


----------



## Lord-SMX

this part of the season donsn't really matter, and anyz we still have a better record vs the 04-05 and 05-06 nets team


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

I dont necessarily want any trades, on reconsideration. However, a drastic change in coaching personel is needed. Frank is flawed beyond anything that can be corrected with more experience.


----------



## dfunk15

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

well, this sucks, Nets lose and a troll makes a comeback on the board


----------



## squaleca

yea and we have the 3rd best record in the eastern conference yikes!!


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



farouq710 said:


> uh we still lead our division even with tonight's loss. you really have to lighten up.


I could give a damn about the division, the nets are too talented to be .500


----------



## farouq710

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Guitarzan said:


> Here the East is actually wide open and we are going backwards. Kidd self pass on an airball. Literally everything fell apart. There has to be some blame to go to the coach when the team is not mentally ready for any tough going. Our offense has no strategy, its painful to watch.



i love this team but the one thing i really think that's lacking is mental toughness. too many times i've watched this team blow big leads or commit turnovers at crucial moments, this has been a them the past two years. when the going gets tough they rarely come up with that extra gear.


----------



## belarus

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



farouq710 said:


> uh we still lead our division even with tonight's loss. you really have to lighten up.


I think in our division there is a great chance to be on top even being under .500  so, we can have more games like tonight and against portland


----------



## jarkid

krstic deserved to play in the last minutes.


----------



## Seattle2Finals

good game guys...Vinsanity had some epsn highlights


----------



## purplehaze89

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



NetsNovice said:


> Please fire Frank! We need someone who can fire his team up like Brown did with the Pistons! No discipline whatsoever!


L. Frank is only part of the problem. Problem No. 1 is offensive lulls (ie. STOP ISOing VINCE CARTER EVERY OTHER PLAY!!!)


----------



## farouq710

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



mjm1 said:


> I could give a damn about the division, the nets are too talented to be .500


whatever, as long as the team makes it into the playoffs as a higher seed then that's all they need to do some damage. injuries happen and they effect your team, a healthy boone and RJ would've helped with all these dumb second oppertunities the sonics got tonight.


----------



## jerkstore

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



mjm1 said:


> I dont necessarily want any trades, on reconsideration. However, a drastic change in coaching personel is needed. Frank is flawed beyond anything that can be corrected with more experience.


Please go away and stay there. You are a miserable fan. I really think you should find another team to "cheer" for. We're just up to our balls in optomism.


----------



## NetsNovice

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

the hardest part of watching these losses is the complete lack of leadership and experience being shown...Frank better straighten there **** out, QUICK


----------



## belarus

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Seattle2Finals said:


> good game guys...Vinsanity had some epsn highlights


[strike]go jerk on your Allas, ****er[/strike]


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Their are far superior coaches sitting at home than whats currently sitting on the nets bench. Rod Thorn is an old fool for continuing to support frank. Its been 3 years, I have seen little improvement in Franks coaching, in fact, its getting progressively worse.


----------



## farouq710

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



NetsNovice said:


> the hardest part of watching these losses is the complete lack of leadership and experience being shown...Frank better straighten there **** out, QUICK



I think someone else other than vince has to do something out there, VC gets the ball in the 4th quarter and everybody just decides to chill and do nothing. there's no movement nothing.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



jerkstore said:


> Please go away and stay there. You are a miserable fan. I really think you should find another team to "cheer" for. We're just up to our balls in optomism.


he jerkstore, I speak the truth. Frank is, top to bottom, a poor coach.


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



belarus said:


> [strike]go jerk on your Allas, ****er[/strike]


grumpy grumpy...


----------



## farouq710

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



mjm1 said:


> he jerkstore, I speak the truth. Frank is, top to bottom, a poor coach.


hist lifetime record doesn't say so and neither does the fact that his second season was more succesful than his first season.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



purplehaze89 said:


> L. Frank is only part of the problem. Problem No. 1 is offensive lulls (ie. STOP ISOing VINCE CARTER EVERY OTHER PLAY!!!)


This problem branches from poor coaching. Again, he is mismanaging the rotation and unable to motivate the players. Better candidates are out there.


----------



## belarus

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



farouq710 said:


> I think someone else other than vince has to do something out there, VC gets the ball in the 4th quarter and everybody just decides to chill and do nothing. there's no movement nothing.


agree. completely! this is ridiculos what we've been trying to do on the offensive end in the fourth quarter. Game you want to forget as a nightmare and it's time to go to bed. All i want right now is to take Allen's head and hit and hit and hit it by Ridnour's head till there will be one red-brown mass :curse: LET'S GO NETS!!!


----------



## RasH-Vinsanity

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



farouq710 said:


> hist lifetime record doesn't say so and neither does the fact that his second season was more succesful than his first season.


Only reason Lawrence Frank has a good coaching record in the NBA is because he always had superstars such as Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, K.Mart, RJ, if he never had those players, put him in a situation to coach the Portland trail blazers or New-york knicks right now, i bet you he wont get more than 22 wins in a season.


----------



## belarus

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Tooeasy said:


> grumpy grumpy...


I just hate when some losers after their team's win come to the defeated team's forum showing their sarcasm. These are cowards that can't enjoy a win.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

Vote for the Nets' player of the game Link.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



RasH-Vinsanity said:


> Only reason Lawrence Frank has a good coaching record in the NBA is because he always had superstars such as Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, K.Mart, RJ, if he never had those players, put him in a situation to coach the Portland trail blazers or New-york knicks right now, i bet you he wont get more than 22 wins in a season.


to be honest with you...i don't think i'd doubt that. frank would be a good assistant coach, but not a great coach. i haven't seen him progress at all as a coach, he's not learning from mistakes.

and i'm sick of jason kidd playing 40 mpg. i wanna see what happens when he gets injured *knockonwood*


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



belarus said:


> I just hate when some losers after their team's win come to the defeated team's forum showing their sarcasm. These are cowards that can't enjoy a win.



carter had some decent plays in the first quarter, maybe you were a little over judgemental in believing his comment was sarcasm.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



NetsNovice said:


> Please fire Frank! We need someone who can fire his team up like Brown did with the Pistons! No discipline whatsoever!


I agree 
But he just got an extension :curse: 
I'm not one to usually bash Vince but tonight was his worse game ever 17 points off 6-8 shootin and the rest of the way he goes 3-14 and it wasn't like he was goin jumper crazy 7 of the misses came from the paint all i Have to say is wowwwwwwww
This guy is really inconsistent he had the switch on in the first period and off the rest of the way
I wanna see the post game confereence I expect some bad words form Kidd and RJ
Y can;t the Nets management see Frank isn't a fit here no discipline whatsoever if u look at the good teams that have a chance of winnin they have either a coach that disciplines them or talented players
Take the Suns for example there coach doesn't get at them he just has so many weapons to choose from that if someone isn't playin goood he can say ok u sit down and bring in someone else
then you got coaches like pat,pop, and avery who will get in there player's faces and motivate them
That is the kinda coach VC needs someone who will get in his face and yell at him like Pop and Avery would do and just lie Butch did, this guys seems to be the only player who doesn't know how good he could be u hear everyone from old coaches of his and to old teammates say Vince could be so much better but he isn't listenin to anyone just goin by his agenda his teammates have given him the green light to take over a game (except for marcus) there is no way you should wait for your team to start givin away a lead till u decide "Wow we were up 9 now we are only up 2 I better do something quick" the guy has the same talent as the other top scorer's u hear it from all his peer's he just needs to make up his mind so what if u are bein a lil selfish u see that when u aren't selfish your team loses. THe guy just needs to wake up there has to be someone he looks up to in the world of basketball that will sit him down put on old tapes of his early days in the league and say this is the one we need as compared to the one playin now the one who is in constant attack mood and always active the one we have nowadays u always seem to see him on the perimeter standin wipiin the botton of his shoes and stuff like that.


----------



## belarus

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



peg182 said:


> to be honest with you...i don't think i'd doubt that. frank would be a good assistant coach, but not a great coach. i haven't seen him progress at all as a coach, he's not learning from mistakes.
> 
> *and i'm sick of jason kidd playing 40 mpg*. i wanna see what happens when he gets injured *knockonwood*


you're not alone, man! i'm sick of seeing that. and what about Frank's words before the season that with MWill Kidd will be fresh for the fourth quarter? Frank doesn't want to learn at all! Assume we win this game at Carter's and Kidd's expence. But what is next? HUH? What we're going to do in the playoff with undeveloped bench? I still remember him almost crying after elimination by Heat but he's not getting any lesson from that. AT ALL. Looks like this is Frank's last season as a Nets head coach...


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



belarus said:


> you're not alone, man! i'm sick of seeing that. and what about Frank's words before the season that with MWill Kidd will be fresh for the fourth quarter? Frank doesn't want to learn at all! Assume we win this game at Carter's and Kidd's expence. But what is next? HUH? What we're going to do in the playoff with undeveloped bench? I still remember him almost crying after elimination by Heat but he's not getting any lesson from that. AT ALL. Looks like this is Frank's last season as a Nets head coach...


If only Mwill could play like he did in preseason and the Nets weren't hit by injuries, you'd have seen Kidd's minutes drop.


----------



## belarus

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



Aurelino said:


> If only Mwill could play like he did in preseason and the Nets weren't hit by injuries, you'd have seen Kidd's minutes drop.


HA. but in this case that would not be Frank's accomplishment. i'd put him on the court too. Frank must develop his bench. It's his priority and i hope he understands it. What use of getting into playoff in situation like this that totally reminiscent of the last season. We'll be eliminated eather by Cavs or by Heat... AGAIN


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

did anyone other than me had their jaw open widely in the 4th quarter and felt as they wasted their time staying up this late to watch the nets lose... i had that angry reaction soo well lets go after larry brown thorn while we have the chance...


----------



## jerkstore

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*

I still think we shold have played Bill Cartwright for Cliff Robinson. we would have won.


----------



## G-Force

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



belarus said:


> agree. completely! this is ridiculos what we've been trying to do on the offensive end in the fourth quarter. Game you want to forget as a nightmare and it's time to go to bed. All i want right now is to take Allen's head and hit and hit and hit it by Ridnour's head till there will be one red-brown mass :curse: LET'S GO NETS!!!


Perhaps a good night's aleep will help. :biggrin: 

This was a close game that went down to the final two minutes. This probably sounds stupid, but the Sonics won this game in the fourth quarter. Luke, Ray and Rashard made big shots, and Vince had a very bad quarter. Krstic sat most of the quarter with five fouls, or he could have helped with the scoring load. When he was in the game, he scored pretty much at will. Another scorer in the final quarter, or at least a scoring threat, would have helped out. 

From a Sonics fan's perspective, I am glad that we will not be playing you guys anymore this season.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 10 - New Jersey Nets vs Seattle SuperSonics - Monday, November 20; 10:00PM E*



G-Force said:


> Perhaps a good night's aleep will help. :biggrin:
> 
> This was a close game that went down to the final two minutes. This probably sounds stupid, but the Sonics won this game in the fourth quarter. Luke, Ray and Rashard made big shots, and Vince had a very bad quarter. *Krstic sat most of the quarter with five fouls, or he could have helped with the scoring load*. When he was in the game, he scored pretty much at will. Another scorer in the final quarter, or at least a scoring threat, would have helped out.
> 
> From a Sonics fan's perspective, I am glad that we will not be playing you guys anymore this season.


Agree.
Another one that could have help was Boki. But like Nenad, he got in foul trouble early.
Other than the two, nobody else really step up, not Marcus, not Wright.
RJ tried, but ...


----------

